# Mega OIS and such thread



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry, I have had other bullshit stuff to deal with. ~RF





Washington, DC — On Monday, May 9, 2022, at approximately 3:46pm uniformed members of the Fifth District conducted a traffic stop in the 1700 block of Benning Road, Northeast. The officers contacted two individuals in the vehicle, a driver and passenger. The officer observed the front passenger to be in possession of a handgun. The passenger shifted the gear stick of the vehicle into drive at which point the officer ordered both individuals to step out of the vehicle. After the driver exited the vehicle, the front seat passenger moved into the driver's seat and attempted to drive away. The individual then exited the vehicle and fled on foot. As officers pursued the individual on foot, the individual removed a black handgun from their waistband area. The individual ran northbound in the 700 block of 18th Street, Northeast, before entering an alleyway. Upon entering the alleyway, the officer observed the individual throwing the handgun to the ground. When the officer entered the alleyway, he observed the individual then picking up the handgun from the ground. The officer gave multiple commands for the individual to drop the gun, but they did not comply. The individual then pointed the firearm at the officer, who discharged their MPD-issued firearm twice. The individual was not struck by the officer's gunfire. The individual continued to flee for a short distance, before ultimately being taken into custody. The individual's firearm was recovered on scene.





Edison, New Jersey — The Attorney General’s Office released video footage from three body-worn cameras related to a fatal police-involved shooting that occurred on April 12, 2022, in Edison, N.J. The decedent has been identified as Merrill Rambarose, 49, of Edison. The officers who fired their service weapons at Rambarose have been identified as Officer Daniel Bradley and Officer Joseph Elqumos of the Edison Police Department. According to the preliminary investigation, uniformed officers of the Edison Police Department responded to a 911 call made shortly after 3:45 p.m. reporting a male threatening an individual with an axe on Judson Street in Edison, N.J. When officers arrived, they attempted to speak to Rambarose on his balcony. Rambarose then went inside his apartment and emerged moments later armed with a short-handled axe. Officers ordered him to back up and drop the weapon. He did not comply with the officers’ commands and instead charged towards the officers with the axe in his hand. At this time, Officers Elquomos and Bradley both fired their weapons, fatally wounding Rambarose. An axe was recovered near Rambarose. Officers and emergency medical personnel rendered first aid to Rambarose, who was pronounced deceased on scene via telemetry at 4:41 p.m





Phoenix, Arizona — The Phoenix Police department released body-camera footage of an officer involved shooting that occurred on May 1, 2022, just after 12:00 p.m., in the roadway to the south of 19th Avenue and Southern Avenue. Officers from the South Mountain Precinct were in the parking lot of a gas station near 19th Avenue and Southern Avenue working through an unrelated matter when they were notified of a man with a machete in an open field to the south. Officers contacted the man and gave him commands to drop the machete as he walked eastbound in the field towards 19th Avenue. Officers continued to order the man to drop the machete while following him as he walked southbound in the roadway of 19th Avenue. The man was shouting in Spanish. Due to the language barrier, officers were unable to understand what he was saying. There were vehicles driving by on 19th Avenue and pedestrians walking on the nearby sidewalks. While the man was in the middle lane of 19th Avenue, an officer with a stunbag shotgun approached him and gave repeated commands to drop the machete. The officer delivered several rounds from the stunbag which did not seem to affect the man. He continued to yell in Spanish while advancing towards the officer with the machete still in hand. The officer transitioned to his handgun and fired, striking the man and ending the threat. Officers approached the man, removed the machete, and began rendering first aid. Officers continued until Phoenix Fire responded and assumed care. The man was transported to a local hospital in critical condition where he remains hospitalized but will later be booked into jail on one count of aggravated assault on a police officer once his condition improves. There were no injuries to other community members or officers.





Thornton, Colorado — Newly released body-camera footage shows the fatal shooting of 33-year-old Lucas Antonio Salas, who died in an exchange of gunfire on a golf course in Thornton with the Northglenn and Thornton police departments. Salas, who was wanted on an arrest warrant for a parole violation, eluded officers who attempted to take him into custody, investigators said. Fleeing an apartment complex in Northglenn, Salas drove off road and through a fence to avoid capture. He fired a gun at Northglenn officer Joshua Moreau’s police car in the area of East 120th Avenue and Washington Street during a police chase. Police pursuit continued and Salas ran the 2003 Nissan sedan he was driving into a ditch near the golf course at East 136th Avenue and Washington. Salas fled the crash on foot, onto the golf course, with officers pursuing him. Other people who were in the vehicle remained inside it. Officers chased down Salas, yelling commands for him to stop, according to the review. When they got close Salas drew a gun and fired. Thornton officer Mikal Timm and Northglenn officer Charles Festi “returned fire,” striking Salas. He was taken to a nearby hospital and pronounced dead. No officers were injured. A .40 caliber Smith and Wesson handgun was found near Salas. He fired one shot on the golf course. The district attorney's office announced that the officers involved in the shooting will not be charged.





Chicago, Illinois — The Civilian Office of Police Accountability released body cam video of a 2020 incident at the Grand Central (25th) District police station in which three officers were shot. Police returned fire and shot the suspect, Lovelle Jordan, in the incident on July 30, 2020. The sentence comes two months after he pleaded guilty to one count of attempted murder and five counts of aggravated battery to a peace officer. Footage shows officers pulling Jordan from the front seat of a stolen 2018 Porsche and throwing him to the ground. Officers cuff Jordan and tell him they are searching him for weapons. Jordan responds that he does not have any weapons on him. Jordan asks officers to place his handcuffs in the front because he had third-degree burns on his hands. Officers refuse but tell him they will remove the handcuffs once they are at the station. While in the SUV, Jordan was able to move his hands to the front and pulled the gun from his clothes, police said. For almost four minutes, an officer drives a squad car with Jordan in custody in the back seat – unknowingly armed. When police arrived at the sally port at the station at 5555 W. Grand Ave. on the city's West Side, and an officer opened the door of the SUV to take Jordan inside, Jordan shot the officer in the chin. The officer falls to the ground then rises about two minutes later and fires about two shots before running into the station. Four officers fired shots at Jordan, who eventually fell to the ground, left paralyzed by a gunshot wound. Jordan had fired at least five shots, striking an officer in the shoulder and neck, prosecutors said. Two other officers suffered less serious wounds: One was shot in his protective vest, but the bullet didn’t penetrate; the other officer was wounded in the hip. Sources said between Jordan and the officers, more than 50 shots were fired. At the time of the shooting, Jordan was a convicted felon on parole for gun charges and had been on electronic monitoring until June 2020. Last month, Jordan was sentenced to 31 years in prison after pleading guilty. Shortly afterward on April 19, Jordan died when he hanged himself.


----------

